# Markets & Fridges and stuff



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

FRIDGES & BEDS: Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced outlet for Fridges and beds - we live about 16km from Pedrogao Grande.

MARKETS: Also, does anyone know any regular markets in this area other than the Monday one in PG.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We needed to buy fridge/freezer, oven, hob, washing machine & dishwasher so first went to Worton's etc and noted the exact model numbers we wanted and then looked on KuantoKusta - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online where we found exactly the same items but €1400 cheaper and we also got free delivery and cash on delivery. 

Markets: Figueiro Dos Vinhos on Saturdays, Vila Facaia and Ansaio on Sundays with the latter being the better one by several country miles and Miranda Do Corvo (more like a car boot sale) on the 1st Sunday of every month. 

We're about 7 km from Pedrogao Grande so you're welcome to follow us in if you're not sure where the markets are. - Feel free to send me a PM if you want to arrange a meeting place.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention beds. 

We bought ours from Pipo Mobilario which is on the outskirts of Coimbra and we found them to be the best quality and prices in the area........ again, PM me if you need directions.

Oh and they have an English speaker.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> We needed to buy fridge/freezer, oven, hob, washing machine & dishwasher so first went to Worton's etc and noted the exact model numbers we wanted and then looked on KuantoKusta - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online where we found exactly the same items but €1400 cheaper and we also got free delivery and cash on delivery.
> 
> Markets: Figueiro Dos Vinhos on Saturdays, Vila Facaia and Ansaio on Sundays with the latter being the better one by several country miles and Miranda Do Corvo (more like a car boot sale) on the 1st Sunday of every month.
> 
> We're about 7 km from Pedrogao Grande so you're welcome to follow us in if you're not sure where the markets are. - Feel free to send me a PM if you want to arrange a meeting place.



TM,Ansiao market is on Saturday only,but get there early,they start closing down around mid day.

Hope it helps,

David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

David

Oooops...... you're quite right. It's on Saturdays not Sundays and I stand corrected.


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

travelling-man said:


> We needed to buy fridge/freezer, oven, hob, washing machine & dishwasher so first went to Worton's etc and noted the exact model numbers we wanted and then looked on KuantoKusta - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online where we found exactly the same items but €1400 cheaper and we also got free delivery and cash on delivery.
> 
> Markets: Figueiro Dos Vinhos on Saturdays, Vila Facaia and Ansaio on Sundays with the latter being the better one by several country miles and Miranda Do Corvo (more like a car boot sale) on the 1st Sunday of every month.
> 
> We're about 7 km from Pedrogao Grande so you're welcome to follow us in if you're not sure where the markets are. - Feel free to send me a PM if you want to arrange a meeting place.


Hi travelling man, thanks for the information will check them out. We know where Ansiao is thanks but we had heard of the one Figueiro Dos Vinhos and went there but couldn't find it, expected it to be in centre of town but it wasn't or are we blind?


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

W800 said:


> FRIDGES & BEDS: Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced outlet for Fridges and beds - we live about 16km from Pedrogao Grande.
> 
> MARKETS: Also, does anyone know any regular markets in this area other than the Monday one in PG.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.



I have a double bed frame and mattress in excellent condition for sale. PM me if interested. 

ETA I am close to Castanheira de Pera.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

W800 said:


> Hi travelling man, thanks for the information will check them out. We know where Ansiao is thanks but we had heard of the one Figueiro Dos Vinhos and went there but couldn't find it, expected it to be in centre of town but it wasn't or are we blind?


Go through the cobbled high street, turn left. Then go down the hill, past the church and bus station and to the T junction by the chemists where you turn left and go a few yards to the roundabout.

Then take the 2nd exit and turn immediately left where everyone else is turning and then struggle to find a parking space.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Funnily enough I've just been looking at fridge/freezers and got the following prices from Radio Popular shop in Pombal, Worton's website & the site we bought our stuff from which is KuantoKusta - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online

Prices are as follows and all are the exact same machine model numbers as I noted today. 

Hotpoint EBM18220F 

Radio Popularl: €499
Worton's: €559
website: €382

Hotpoint ENTMH18320 VW 03

Radio Popular: €535
Worton's: Not shown
Website:445.26

Siemen's KG36VVL32S 

Radio Popular: €595
Worton's: €699
Website: €494

I didn't go as far as to check delivery but when we bought our stuff, we got free delivery and cash on delivery.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Funnily enough I've just been looking at fridge/freezers and got the following prices from Radio Popular shop in Pombal, Worton's website & the site we bought our stuff from which is KuantoKusta - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online
> 
> Prices are as follows and all are the exact same machine model numbers as I noted today.
> 
> ...




Isn't tinternet a wonderful thing!!!


David


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Avoid Radio Popular. My sister had a dreadful experience with them over a satellite box and it was only after asking a good friend of ours who is a former Professor of Consumer Affairs that she finally got satisfaction. And yes, she had used the complaints books route to no avail.


----------

